# this will make you rofllmfao



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GncLaorFFDs

It's the best mad tv skit EVER!!! :lol:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Not bad, but TV skits don't get much better than this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Nl5W2Gfxs


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

I only got half way thru that but it was really stupid and bland. lol, Brits are so easily entertained. :lol: j/k


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

durb with all the haters latly mabey try not to insult someone for once


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Umm...I wasn't insutling anyone. I put j/k at the end meaning that I was just kidding even though I didn't say anything insutling.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

> but it was really stupid and bland. lol, Brits are so easily entertained.


Thats pretty rude drub, no offense. "j/k"'s dont make what you said null and voided...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

It was a freaking joke, why are you guys so serious about these things?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

o_o

I started watching it, Ill watch it later cuz i have to go. But it looked good!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I thought they were both hysterical. and I happen to think it doesn't get much funnier than Brits.......the accent seems to make things funnier somehow.

Anyone ever see Eddie Izzard?? Oh man he kills me.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

msdolittle said:


> I thought they were both hysterical. and I happen to think it doesn't get much funnier than Brits.......the accent seems to make things funnier somehow.
> 
> Anyone ever see Eddie Izzard?? Oh man he kills me.


It's Welsh actually.lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This one's even funnier: But you have to watch it to the end.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> It's Welsh actually.lol


Hell, what do I know.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

I've put a bit of thought into the British comedy/accent aspect since it was mentioned, and think I've figured it out. We expect to see James Bond because of the accent, but instead find Mr. Bean. Has to be it 

Larry Vires


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> This one's even funnier: But you have to watch it to the end.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLJYBlObudw&mode=related&search=


Haha, that one was good. :lol:


----------

